# A female octopus, known as a hen, may lay up to 100,000 eggs.



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2019)

[h=2]She obsessively guards the eggs until they hatch and even stops eating.[/h]






When a female octopus lays her eggs that’s the beginning of her final  stage of life. With her remaining time on Earth a mother octopus covers  her eggs to protect them from predators while insuring that they  receive the right amount of fresh, warm water. 

While she does  carries out her final mission she doesn’t eat, and she never leaves them  alone. Once the eggs hatch the female octopus dies, giving her life so  her children may start their own adventures. 

http://historydaily.org/60-rare-vintage-photos-from-history/4


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 12, 2019)

I was going to say that I think I’d rather be a male octopus but looked it up and they die shortly after mating.

They only live 5 years at the most....glad I’m not a female or male octopus.

Now I feel bad about about ever eating one.


Deserves the Best mother award though!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I was going to say that I think I’d rather be a male octopus but looked it up and they die shortly after mating.
> 
> They only live 5 years at the most....glad I’m not a female or male octopus.
> 
> Now I feel bad about about ever eating one.



You reminded me, I did eat some a long, long time ago at a luau-style party . The pieces were marinated as  salad and it was good. How was your served?

I just thought the photo was so amazing, like tiny octopi in balloons!

I've read these creatures are very intelligent; too bad they're so short lived.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You reminded me, I did eat some a long, long time ago at a luau-style party . The pieces were marinated as  salad and it was good. How was your served?
> 
> I just thought the photo was so amazing, like tiny octopi in balloons!
> 
> I've read these creatures are very intelligent; too bad they're so short lived.




I had mine at a Greek restaurant as an appetizer....it was grilled and served on a salad if I remember right...yes, it was tasty.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2019)

yum


----------



## Falcon (Feb 12, 2019)

Interesting,  Never  knew that.  Thanks.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 12, 2019)

I once saw a documentary by Jacques Cousteau where he made friends with a large Mediterranean octopus over a longish period. The interaction was friendly and playful once the initial hesitation was over. They are very intelligent and but for their short life spans they would definitely be capable of learning a lot that they could pass on to their offspring.

When she laid her eggs she began to push him away, but very gently. Cousteau tried to tempt her to eat by offering her food that he knew she liked but she refused and continued to guard her eggs. He was genuinely sad when she died.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> I once saw a documentary by Jacques Cousteau where he made friends with a large Mediterranean octopus over a longish period. The interaction was friendly and playful once the initial hesitation was over. They are very intelligent and but for their short life spans they would definitely be capable of learning a lot that they could pass on to their offspring.
> 
> When she laid her eggs she began to push him away, but very gently. Cousteau tried to tempt her to eat by offering her food that he knew she liked but she refused and continued to guard her eggs. He was genuinely sad when she died.



I might look that up on YT, thanks Warrigal. But I may skip the sad part.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 13, 2019)

Here it is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGcl_R5kDBU 48 minutes.

Sorry , that is not the right episode but might be a starting point.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Here it is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGcl_R5kDBU 48 minutes.
> 
> Sorry , that is not the right episode but might be a starting point.



Thanks,  I'll check it out!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Sue777 (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh great, now you've got me wanting to re-start my octopus hobby!   I once owned a live octopus in my tank, fascinating creatures.  And then I became friends with a college student at U-Conn who called me when they had newly-hatched octopus  that they couldn't afford to care for, so I went and got them.   Really fun, rewarding, but costly and time-consuming hobby.     Maybe I'll just get seahorses again - less demanding.     Love my unique pets!    
Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)

Sue777 said:


> Oh great, now you've got me wanting to re-start my octopus hobby!   I once owned a live octopus in my tank, fascinating creatures.  And then I became friends with a college student at U-Conn who called me when they had newly-hatched octopus  that they couldn't afford to care for, so I went and got them.   Really fun, rewarding, but costly and time-consuming hobby.     Maybe I'll just get seahorses again - less demanding.     Love my unique pets!
> Sue



How wonderful Sue, but altho' they are fascinating, in truth I am somewhat afraid of them! Sea horses would be fun, I think.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2019)

duplicate


----------

